

Facebook deletes Wikileaks' page, along with 30,000 fans - mcantelon
http://twitter.com/wikileaks/status/12553510130

======
tokenadult
After edit: The submitted article did say "fan" page. I am on the Wikileaks
group page, and that is alive and well, with 4,133 members and quite recent
posts.

